# Program mode vs. auto mode



## julie32 (Feb 22, 2008)

what's the difference between these two?


as always, thanks.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 22, 2008)

Depends on the camera.

With some (or maybe most) Canon DSLR cameras.  Full auto (green box) mode gives you the least amount of control.  The flash will pop up on it's own, I don't think you can choose to shoot in RAW while in that mode.  I don't think you can set the highest ISO either.

Canon calls the 4 primary modes 'Creative modes'...P, Av, Tv & M.  P differs from green box in that you can adjust everything else, the camera just gives you the aperture and shutter speed.  

I can't remember the last time I used green box mode (if I ever have) and I don't think I've ever used any of the 'picture' modes either.  You don't really need to...Av, TV & M can do everything.


----------



## julie32 (Feb 22, 2008)

thanks mike!! You're so good at explaining.


----------



## Sandspur (Feb 22, 2008)

Good info from Big Mike, as usual.

I actually use P quite a bit.

Think of "P" as being Auto on Steroids!


----------



## kundalini (Feb 22, 2008)

I had a pro tell me that the quality of your images will increase by 30% by switching from Auto to Program.  I have no idea where he came up with that, what it's based on or if it's factual.  I do not use either of those modes.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 22, 2008)

kundalini said:


> I had a pro tell me that the quality of your images will increase by 30% by switching from Auto to Program.  I have no idea where he came up with that, what it's based on or if it's factual.  I do not use either of those modes.



Wow, its Magic!!!!!


----------



## skipper34 (Feb 22, 2008)

Like Mike said, the green mode is set in stone.  No adjustments can be made.  P mode is like green mode but adjustments can be made.  But if adjustments are made, the camera does not automatically compensate for the adjustments.  In other words, if I set the aperature in P mode, the shutter speed will not change accordingly.  It gives you a little more flex in your exposures.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 23, 2008)

> In other words, if I set the aperature in P mode, the shutter speed will not change accordingly.


I didn't think you could change the aperture while in P mode...and if you could, the shutter speed would change to compensate.  
Sounds like you are thinking of M mode.


----------



## djrichie28 (Feb 23, 2008)

P mode will set the aperture and shutter speed automatically for the best exposure.  You cannot control exposure in P except for when using exposure compensation, where you can adjust using the button (the one with a little +/- on it) with the dial to set a bias for taking pictures on either side of the camera's ideal metered exposure.  In Auto you can't use exposure compensation.  You are stuck with what the camera wants.


----------



## mrodgers (Feb 23, 2008)

And only thing I can change other than exposure bias in Program mode is the ISO.  You can probably force the ISO to what you want or limit the auto ISO.  In Auto mode, the ISO is full automatic, though I believe I can keep it to Auto 400 or Auto 800 max if I wanted.


----------



## julie32 (Feb 23, 2008)

these are extremely helpful responses, thank you.


----------



## usayit (Feb 23, 2008)

Some cameras have program shift too.  It meters and determines an ideal aperture and shutter then allows you to shift through the different combinations of aperture and shutter at the same exposure.  Auto will also determine the ideal aperture and shutter but doesn't allow you to shift...  Canon's creative modes will determine whether the camera will tend towards wide apertures with faster shutter speeds or narrow apertures with slower shutter speeds.


----------



## kidchill (Feb 23, 2008)

Yah, Nikon has both P and Auto mode.  I don't know what camera you're asking about though.  The P mode will let you change either aperture or shutter speed and then it will change the other to keep the exposure good.  Auto mode just plain does everything for you.  You have more control with P mode.  I also think that Auto mode does it's own thing as far as WB and ISO.  Not positive though 'cause I usually use A/S mode and set the WB and ISO myself.  Check the manual if you have it.


----------



## brileyphotog (Feb 24, 2008)

kidchill said:


> Yah, Nikon has both P and Auto mode.  I don't know what camera you're asking about though.  The P mode will let you change either aperture or shutter speed and then it will change the other to keep the exposure good.



Kidchill is right as far as my Nikon goes, P mode lets you cycle between equivalent shutter speeds and f-stops (it probably lets you change other settings also but I use M 99.9% of the time). I use it P to play around with getting different dof while keeping exposure the same.


----------



## elemental (Feb 24, 2008)

kundalini said:


> I had a pro tell me that the quality of your images will increase by 30% by switching from Auto to Program.  I have no idea where he came up with that, what it's based on or if it's factual.  I do not use either of those modes.



This sounds very scientific, and makes absolutely no sense. 

I used P for a while, but now the only time I take it off M is to use Av. I can't really think of a situation where I'd rather give the camera control over the aperture than to just set it myself and allow it to set the shutter speed off of that. Then again, everyone is different, and what works for me would probably not work for, say, a sports photographer.


----------



## mikeyzx (Mar 16, 2008)

I was searching google to add to a list of things that you can change while using the 'P' mode when I came across this thread.

The reason I had to register and join was to make something clear which I noticed quite a few people seemed to miss or the information got a little bit confusing after a while.

You CAN change the Aperture while in 'P' mode and the camera would change all the other settings accordingly.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 16, 2008)

I shoot Aperture Priority almost 100% if strobes are not being used and I shoot Manual when I am using strobe. I don't think i've ever shot in Program mode on my camera, seldom use Shutter priority, and the only times the canned scene modes have been used is when I hand the camera off to someone like my mother.


----------



## usayit (Mar 16, 2008)

You are right.... its called Program shift.  In the old days, not all cameras had that function.  It still behaves differently than Av or Tv.


----------

